# Omega Open Face Pocket Watch - Non-Runner



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Bought on eBay as a non-runner this pocket watch has a sterile dial .....










..... the case shows signs of wear, though the gold is not worn through as far as I can see .....










..... The case is American made, Fahys was located in New York. The snakes & staff is something I always associate with things medical, but nothing in the design suggests a connection ?? .....










..... The case is Gold Filled 'Guaranteed to wear for 20 Years' .....










The movement is intact, with no obvious serial numbers - just the word 'Omega' on the balance and a small 'Omega' stamp on the plate. Tha balance is knackered .....










I believe it to be an Omega 40.6 movement (either T1 or T2) from 1920's or 1930's. About 1,000,000 were produced - so I'm hoping replacement parts wont be too much of a problem.

Julian (L)


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Its a lovely watch, I hope you get it running soon, well done!!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've always wondered, what is the symbol on the caseback? I've seen it on quite a lot of pocket watches now. I had assumed it was the Elgin symbol, but obviously not.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

kevkojak said:


> I've always wondered, what is the symbol on the caseback? I've seen it on quite a lot of pocket watches now. I had assumed it was the Elgin symbol, but obviously not.


The shield encircled by a belt on the outside of the case back ? I think it is meant to look like a heraldic device - bit of posh for the owner to put their initials on the watch.

Julian (L)


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The detail on the outer caseback (the shield motif with the belt around it) is common on MANY pocketwatches. It's called a cartouche. It's where you would engrave your initials or your monogram if you wished to personalise the watch, but without damaging the aesthetic beauty of the case. I have just such a cartouche on one of my other watches. I think they're very beautiful.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I wondered if the post refered to the symbol on the inside of the case - the rod and staff mark










My google fu seems to be weak this morning and could only find

"This symbol is often designated as the "medical caduceus" and is equated with the ancient caduceus, the double serpent-entwined staff of the Greek god Hermes (Latin, Mercury). Many physicians would be surprised to learn that the medical caduceus has a quite modern origin: Its design is derived not from the ancient caduceus of Hermes but from the printer's mark of a popular 19th-century medical publisher. This modern caduceus became a popular medical symbol only after its adoption by the U.S. Army Medical Corps at the beginning of the 20th century.

The Latin word caduceus came from the Greek karykeion," from karyx or keryx meaning "herald."

I've seen it on Elgin cases before and have a vague recollection that it was not a medical connection but something to do with Jehovah's Witnesses???

Have to say Julian, the watch troubles me a little, judging from the screw head 'chatter' that movement has been in and out more than once and I did wonder if it's a bit of a marriage. I also find the way the second subdial almost almost covers the 7 a little odd and also the main dial has no markings

I may be completely wrong on this Julian and I hope it came at the right price and you soon get it up and running strongly (like a certain Thos Russell example I know)

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

That's a nice looking watch Julian. Will you be able to repair it yourself?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

kevkojak said:


> I've always wondered, what is the symbol on the caseback? I've seen it on quite a lot of pocket watches now. I had assumed it was the Elgin symbol, but obviously not.


I've been having fun following links on Google and Wiki' - seems the snake & staff symbol has a very long history in one form or another. I ended up HERE.

The guinea worm connection is 'not nice !'

Julian (L)


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

The link is broken Julian

Chris


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

AlanJohn said:


> That's a nice looking watch Julian. Will you be able to repair it yourself?


Sadly no, I have Parkinson's. Any attempt at dismantling a watch mechanism would see components flying off in all directions, you should see the havoc I can wreak with a serving of peas :lol: :blush: .


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Second attempt

Any better ?



a6cjn said:


> The link is broken Julian
> 
> Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Julian Latham said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice looking watch Julian. Will you be able to repair it yourself?
> ...


Sorry to hear you have parkinsons Julian. But parts go flying everywhere with me also and I don't have parkinsons :black eye:

I had just one attempt at watch repairing, and found I had no idea where anything went back or in what order...that is, with the parts that didn't go off into orbit. :derisive:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah.... somthing similar was asked on another thread so i wrote the following after a bit of research

A LONG time ago the Isrealites were very bad and sinned ( probably buying fake watches ) and were bitten by poisonous serpents so that many were dying. So they approached Moses and he made a copper serpent wrapped around a wooden staff so that anyone looking at the staff who were dying were healed. Numbers 21 v 7,8

That symbol is used on Ambulances and Medical buildings and clothing today and apparently watches..........

Just my take on it

And yes the Greek God Asclepius had an identical staff......but where did the Greeks get the idea i wonder??? Perhaps he was a "Hommage"

Your watch case should be made by Omega as well, so probably a marriage.... I do have a few Omega movements somewhere..... will have a rummage and see what i can find for you....


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Still looking, sorry Julian, got one somewhere... have found a miniture one :dntknw:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

harryblakes7 said:


> ..... Your watch case should be made by Omega as well, so probably a marriage.... I do have a few Omega movements somewhere..... will have a rummage and see what i can find for you....


This is from Omega's website :

Calibre 40.6 mm

Designers: Jean Pettavel and Henri Gerber respectively

Description: Launched during the first crisis of the XX century, the 40.6 mm calibre was deliberately designed by the technical director to make precision watches affordable for everyone by using simplified components manufactured according to the state of the art in watchmaking at the time, particularly in the production of pins and pinions. It was very reliable and highly successful, with almost one million units produced until 1936.

Appears that Omega supplied uncased movements (ebauche) to a number of countries during the depression, so there is a flicker of hope this is one such. As I paid 'pigs ear' price I shouldn't be too upset if it turns out not to be a 'silk purse' 

Thanks for the trouble you have taken and fingers crossed for a succesful rummage :thumbsup:


----------



## diziet (Oct 10, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice looking watch Julian. Will you be able to repair it yourself?
> ...


You sir, are a gent and shining light, I,m still laughing and crying at your post, thank you for your humanity


----------

